# Ich or Fin and Tail rot or what?



## fng72 (Jul 6, 2006)

My new Oscar, (2") who i got on Friday from LFS in a very overcrowded oscar tank, has some white specs on his fins and one on his eye. He did not have these until yesterday. Water parameters are fine. Is this ich or fin and tail rot or what? If you can diagnose it, which is the best treatment? i have already turned up the temp to 80 and added some salt. He is acting fine, very active, but i want to catch this as soon as i can because his personality is just what i like so far. he is housed in a 55 gal with 2 small JD's. Thanks in advance


----------



## fng72 (Jul 6, 2006)

forgot to add, running an XP2 and XP1 with no carbon.


----------



## joeyballz (Jul 1, 2008)

pic's and water parmeters?


----------

